# Three 30 gallon tall side by sides



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Alright so I will be making some side by side vivariums with these tanks in the future. For now, they will consist of a grow out tank, frog quarantine, and a plant quarantine. Due to my spider mite infestation In my 54 gallon corner tank I needed to act fast and try to save the plants. 

I will be taking apart my 54 corner while trying to keep the background in tact.

Here are the three 30 gallon tanks I bought for 35 dollars last year.








This was right after I drilled holes for drainage. 

I had to create a stand for this temporary set up:









May modify the stand in the future to hide the ugly mechanisms that will reside below.

I also got glass tops cut for each tank featuring two holes each that will be for a mistking.









Will update this as I go this weekend. I have frogs coming either Monday or Tuesday (10/31) that were supposed to go in the 54 corner of mine. They will be housed in one of these temporarily.


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Tanks are on the stand with the bulkheads in for drainage. 








I will be using lava rock as my drainage layer and I am using 3 24in beamswork 6500k leds. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

I siliconed the corners of my glass tops in. This is where the mistking nozzles will go









I also attached handles for a section of the glass top.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Those look sharp lined up like that. Can't wait to see how they turn out!

Chris


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Phyllobates said:


> Those look sharp lined up like that. Can't wait to see how they turn out!
> 
> 
> 
> Chris




Thank you. I don't think it would look right if the silicone was not black.


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

This is the hard scape of the tanks. Like I said these will be temporary. I will eventually create backgrounds and all sorts of goodies. From left to right: dart frog quarantine/temp housing, grow out tank, plant quarantine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

Really excited to see what you can make out of the three tanks eventually. Are you planning a continuous feature that spans all the tanks? Like a fallen log or a large buttress root, which each tank having a piece of the feature


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

baskis said:


> Really excited to see what you can make out of the three tanks eventually. Are you planning a continuous feature that spans all the tanks? Like a fallen log or a large buttress root, which each tank having a piece of the feature




For sure! I want to find a very long piece of ghost wood and cut it and silicone the pieces in the mirrored location on the next tank. Not sure if I can find a long enough piece, I may have to find a different kind of wood! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

Or even something like this.


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

I really like the look of having them all cohesively seamed together like that last pic. If you can pull that off to make them look like one big, single hardscape split into 3, that would be awesome! Looks great so far though!


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Gibbs.JP said:


> I really like the look of having them all cohesively seamed together like that last pic. If you can pull that off to make them look like one big, single hardscape split into 3, that would be awesome! Looks great so far though!




Thank you! I'll see what happens, I need to figure out what I'm going to do with my 54 gallon that has spider mites before tacking this picture object. I think I have an idea though.... For these tanks I know I want to slope the substrate from left to right. I'm planning ahead though so I won't have to necessarily start over when the time comes.

Frogs are coming Tuesday! Stay tuned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

Oh wow, it just donned on me why I recognize your username. I loved that 54 gallon. Now I'm even more excited to see what you do with the trio


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

baskis said:


> Oh wow, it just donned on me why I recognize your username. I loved that 54 gallon. Now I'm even more excited to see what you do with the trio




Thank you! I'm going to rebuild that corner tank. I need to sanitize it... I also have a 144 gallon half circle tank that I will eventually get to. Eventually... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Hey @Gibbs.JP. (Wish I could tag people). After searching the threads, I'm pretty sure you will like what species I am getting....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Damon Ryan said:


> Hey @Gibbs.JP. (Wish I could tag people). After searching the threads, I'm pretty sure you will like what species I am getting....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet, can't wait to see!


----------



## KrazieKiKi (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm seriously in love with the compartmented scape!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Alright so this is the tank before I put the frogs in. I have plants coming tomorrow. This is not ideal for me to be not as prepared as I'd like but I couldn't pass these frogs by. Frog pictures coming soon.








Found these mushrooms in the basement with my grandmothers floral stuff, baked them.. I think they look really cool.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

My new Oophaga Pumilio "Aguacate".










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

I acquired these from Shawn H.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

Oh wow. Those are beautiful!


----------



## staarbit (Aug 15, 2016)

Your pumilio are gorgeous! I'm hoping to get a few of my own someday : D


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

So I bought these as a 1.2.1. The juvenile has started to call so I'm pretty sure I have a 2.2!


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Thought this was a cool picture










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TorrentialTokay (Dec 20, 2016)

Very cool look!


----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

Your frogs look happy!!!! I can't wait to see what you do with your three aquariums. I found that doing a background on a regular aquarium is a little difficult. I did a 45 gallon with a great stuff background. I can't wait to see what you come up with!!! Good luck on your build!!


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

The blue frog that is featured in most of my pictures is not camera shy at all! Great personality. 

Tank pics coming soon! These frogs will be moved to their new home pretty soon. I did happen to find another pair of aguacate that I'm considering buying but I will still be male heavy! If you have any females let me know! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Jul 18, 2006)

Awesome! I like the backgroudless look! Nice and simple and clean!

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

No so clean when you have nice little guys who go all around, believe me.
Gorgeous frogs, compliments


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice setup and frogs. I like the little ID cards sent with the frogs. Was surprised to see the 2012 import date. I thought that line was only available within the last few years. The blue one with the red speckles is stunning.


----------



## gorr (Feb 20, 2010)

This is a great build. I am going use this tutorial when i do my build


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey Damon- looking great!

What beamsworks did you get? I just got a 6500 K and it looks way more blue than yours. So blue that I don't think I can use it... Yours look nice and white


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Phyllobates said:


> Hey Damon- looking great!
> 
> 
> 
> What beamsworks did you get? I just got a 6500 K and it looks way more blue than yours. So blue that I don't think I can use it... Yours look nice and white




They are the 6500. Make sure that you didn't accidentally get 10000k.








It also looks quite different when you have plants and substrates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks great.. love the colorful broms

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm surprised many of you like it. It is temporary. Not having some sort of background is killing me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Jul 18, 2006)

Damon Ryan said:


> I'm surprised many of you like it. It is temporary. Not having some sort of background is killing me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha!. Personally I really do like it, totally thought it was intentional. 

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## hippoe775 (Aug 27, 2016)

What are the dimensions of each tank?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

hippoe775 said:


> What are the dimensions of each tank?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




2ft x 1ft x2ft high. They are 30 gallons 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Unfortunately I lost the blue spotted one ): he was my favorite. But I did finally find a source for a female... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jermander (Mar 12, 2014)

Amazing viv and stunning inhabitants. I LOVE that morph.


----------

